

Sean Parker's email to Daniel Ek and Shakil Khan [Spotify] - andysinclair
http://www.scribd.com/doc/67465758/Sean-Parker-s-Email-to-Spotify-s-Daniel-Ek

======
amirmc
_"While you could have built a "thin" client that runs in the background and
powersweb based streaming, why go to all the trouble of building and
distributing client software when you could build the real experience? There
is tremendous value in controlling the client software real estate and it
allows for a much snappier experience"_

I wonder where else he thinks this might apply

